

The coming zombie apocalypse - yarone
http://designmind.frogdesign.com/blog/the-coming-zombie-apocalypse-small-cheap-devices-will-disrupt-our-old-school-ux-assumptions.htm?utm_medium=twitter&utm_term=UX&utm_source=twitterfeed

======
billswift
Nothing new here, this is just the ubiquitous computing vision boiled down.
One thing he was wrong about, a dynamo is a _generator_ , _not_ an electric
motor.

